# Hilton Head, Coral Sands (#6736) 3BR - Aug 10-17, $700



## steveandellen (Jul 3, 2018)

3BR/2BA sleeps 10/8 at Coral Sands Resort in Hilton Head, SC. 

Per RCI: 1800 Square feet, dishwasher/microwave and washer/dryer;  Pool Bar with light snacks, sodas and alcoholic beverages is open from Memorial Day Weekend to Labor Day. Resort provides pool towels.

Said to be 3 blocks or less from beach, restaurants, shopping, bicycle paths, grocery stores, and mini golf. Tennis, heated swimming pool, whirlpool. New Super Pool with Lazy River, too.

Our loss is your gain!


----------



## tlguinn_2000 (Jul 3, 2018)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Tamara Richards (Jul 4, 2018)

steveandellen said:


> 3BR/2BA sleeps 10/8 at Coral Sands Resort in Hilton Head, SC.
> 
> Per RCI: 1800 Square feet, dishwasher/microwave and washer/dryer;  Pool Bar with light snacks, sodas and alcoholic beverages is open from Memorial Day Weekend to Labor Day. Resort provides pool towels.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tamara Richards (Jul 4, 2018)

Is this still available


----------



## steveandellen (Jul 4, 2018)

Still available.. pm if interested.


----------



## steveandellen (Jul 7, 2018)

bump


----------



## steveandellen (Jul 14, 2018)

Bump... still available!


----------



## lkcaffery (Jul 15, 2018)

Steve -

I sent you a PM.


----------



## lkcaffery (Jul 15, 2018)

Steve -

I sent you a PM.


----------



## angeloco15 (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi Steve sent you a PM.


----------



## DoorCountyGirl (Jul 19, 2018)

steveandellen said:


> 3BR/2BA sleeps 10/8 at Coral Sands Resort in Hilton Head, SC.
> 
> Per RCI: 1800 Square feet, dishwasher/microwave and washer/dryer;  Pool Bar with light snacks, sodas and alcoholic beverages is open from Memorial Day Weekend to Labor Day. Resort provides pool towels.
> 
> ...


Sent you a PM Steve!


----------



## Mhart104 (Jul 24, 2018)

steveandellen said:


> 3BR/2BA sleeps 10/8 at Coral Sands Resort in Hilton Head, SC.
> 
> Per RCI: 1800 Square feet, dishwasher/microwave and washer/dryer;  Pool Bar with light snacks, sodas and alcoholic beverages is open from Memorial Day Weekend to Labor Day. Resort provides pool towels.
> 
> ...


Steve,  I am interested in your unit.  Is it still available?  I can be reached by email or at 727-647-7634.
Mimi


----------



## DoorCountyGirl (Jul 24, 2018)

DoorCountyGirl said:


> Sent you a PM Steve!


Did your other TUGger rent the unit? Just making sure as I still need a base for DD’s college tours.


----------



## steveandellen (Jul 24, 2018)

This is now rented.  Thanks!


----------

